

Unlocking Product Market Fit - vijayjeyapalan
http://blog.clarity.fm/unlocking-product-market-fit-from-the-author-of-lean-analytics/

======
shanellem
This is so true:

"You need incredible vision and conviction to be successful. You also need
incredible timing and an absurd amount of luck."

Whether or not we'd like to admit it, luck does have a lot to do with success.

